# Pantalla led tablero moto



## servince (Oct 19, 2019)

Hola que tal amigos, quisiera ver si me pudieran ayudar a identificar la pantallita lcd que les muestro en las fotos. Es la pantalla que viene en el tablero de mi moto, una Yamaha Raider y el tablero es construido por Nippon Seiki

Gracias de antemano 
Servince


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 19, 2019)

1 de 3:
Buscas en un deshuesadero la pieza(poco lograble)
Identificas las pistas hacia donde llevan, posiblemente al controlador, identificas el controlador y te das una idea de que pantalla usa y que protocolo, y en base a eso localizas el lcd o uno que sea compatible.
Preguntas al proveedor Nippon Seiki si vende ese componente en especifico.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 19, 2019)

Eso NO es una pantalla LED, eso es un LCD.

No sabemos cual es el problema, que quizas no sea dificil reparar sin cambiar nada.

En todo caso, haz lo que dice @DownBabylon 

PD: Habia un post preguntando algo similar, pero no lo encuentro


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 19, 2019)

En un 99% de los casos ese tipo de pantallas LCD son hechas a pedido y para un caso específico del que desarrolla el tablero en sí(según tú, Nippon Seiki).

Generalmente y salvo casos de que solo contenga números tipo reloj(dudo que este sea el caso), etc no hay en el mercado en general a menos que no sea como repuesto específico del aparato en que van instalada.

Consulta con alguien que se dedique a reparara dichos tableros(si lo hay) o sigue los pasos de la búsqueda que ya te plantean.


----------

